# Alexander McQueen has died



## Hypathya (Feb 11, 2010)

I just couldn't believe when i read it!

Alexander McQueen

May this awesome artist rest in peace.


----------



## Face2Mac (Feb 11, 2010)

Wow. I just watched his Spring 2010 show and was awed. OMG! He was so talented.

It seems he took his life, so sad. Depression is real and not a joke.


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 11, 2010)

This is so shocking and very sad.  He was a true artist and visionary, and has influenced so many.  May he rest in peace.


----------



## PBunnieP (Feb 11, 2010)

*The industry lost a shinning star: Alexander McQueen*

Very sad to wake up this morning and find that one of my favourite designers and a great role model for me has died. Alexander McQueen was really one of those special people who combined clothing and art into one, watching and seeing his work is always like a beautiful theater. His designs were powerful and spoke to something outside of the norm in a constructive way.
It seems that we have lost lost of greats the past while....Bill Blass, Yves Saint Laurent and now McQueen. My heart is very sad.
I hope they will do something to commemorate him in London-Paris-New York fashion week(s).

*not sure if this has been posted, please combine if it has*


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Feb 11, 2010)

In case you guys want further news on his death here's the link 

Brilliant designer Alexander McQueen found dead - Yahoo! News

Really sad and the person who posted depression, they're right it is to be taken serious. Such a shame.


----------



## girloflowers (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: The industry lost a shinning star: Alexander McQueen*

Oh god I know it is so sad


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: The industry lost a shinning star: Alexander McQueen*

My heart sank when I found out. I don't follow fashion as much as some people but his stuff always stood out to me. He was so innovative and brilliant. RIP


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: The industry lost a shinning star: Alexander McQueen*

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f175/a...s-died-158954/


----------



## User37 (Feb 11, 2010)

_r.i.p. lee._

a brilliant mind is often also a fragile one.


----------



## PBunnieP (Feb 11, 2010)

I often wonder if it is the ultimate destiny of true artists.... that they often end in tragedy.


----------



## whittt8 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: The industry lost a shinning star: Alexander McQueen*

I just read about it on Glamour.com and was so saddened. He was so creative and I loved his creations. He will be very missed!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Feb 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missmarnip* 

 
_r.i.p. lee.

a brilliant mind is often also a fragile one._

 

I agree... R.I.P.


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: The industry lost a shinning star: Alexander McQueen*

I just read the headline not 2 minutes ago and I literally gasped. He was such an amazing and talented man. How sad for his friends, family and for us that he is no longer here.


----------



## Ms. Z (Feb 11, 2010)

This is such sad news.  
May he rest in peace.


----------



## Melxo (Feb 11, 2010)

Rip


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 11, 2010)

I heard earlier today and I was shocked. He was brilliant at what he did. This last collection is going to become a collectors item. RIP


----------



## melzie2121 (Feb 11, 2010)

So sad RIP


----------



## redenvelope (Feb 11, 2010)

i was in class when i heard and i couldn't believe it.  he was wonderful in every way


----------



## blazeno.8 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: The industry lost a shinning star: Alexander McQueen*

I saw that this morning and I was just shocked.  I just wondered, what was so bad that he felt he had no other choice?


----------



## PurpleOrchid (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: The industry lost a shinning star: Alexander McQueen*

I know, I was so bummed when I read the news this morning.  Seems the death of his mom really affected him, along with Isabella Blow several years ago.  RIP, he was always one of my favorites, and I always aspired to own one of his pieces one of these days.


----------



## OneDollarBuddha (Feb 12, 2010)

I heard this coming home from work today. So very sad.


----------



## Mabelle (Feb 12, 2010)

I;m not much into fashion, but i must admit, he was pretty brialliant. 
It's very sad that someone so talented and adorded was in so much pain, that they felt their only option was suicide. It's never the option, no matter the circumstance. 
My condolences to his family.
The world will miss you Mr.McQueen. RIP


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 12, 2010)

He was a king!
May he rest in peace and condolences to his team and family!


----------



## Kragey (Feb 12, 2010)

Saw this on Twitter when I got back from class. I've never been a huge fan of Alexander McQueen--it's just not my style--but I always respected the designs for being so bold and, in many ways, unique. He will be missed.


----------



## traxter (Feb 12, 2010)

so sad.
i just read that his mom passed away earlier this month.


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Feb 12, 2010)

This is really sad.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Feb 12, 2010)

So sad...RIP


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Re: The industry lost a shinning star: Alexander McQueen*

i just got to work and put the news on and heard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 very sad indeed.


----------



## Sass (Feb 12, 2010)

Just this past Monday I picked up the rest of those AM MAC eyeshadows from the CCO.  So sad.


----------



## luhly4 (Feb 12, 2010)

i was shocked when i found out. i did a look using an eyeshadow from his mac collection today. may he rest in peace.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 12, 2010)

I am so sad about this.  Artists are so in tune with the environment, they feel much deeper and are depressed easily.  It is true that "ignorance is bliss. 
Godspeed Alexander McQueen.


----------



## Ms. Z (Feb 12, 2010)

*McQueen and Blow Were a Star-Crossed Pair*

More info.

McQueen and Blow Were a Star-Crossed Pair
Alexander McQueen and Isabella Blow Were a Star-Crossed Pair - AOL News

*I didn't know Isabella Blow had committed suicide too!


----------

